# what sort of anchor and how much rope?



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Howdy,



bringing my 17' deep v down during spring break to try and capture a few fish..



What sort of anchor do i need and how much rope to handle most conditions?



If it's calm in the bay and I need an anchor I'll use my smooth, bell types.



but if we try and fish the bridges in the pass i'll need something entirely different i'm sure..



Keep warm if you can, colder than you can imagine up here!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

1st I drought your 17ftr is a deep V. Moderate V yes. [12 to 17 degs of deadrise]



Deep V's are 20 to 24degs.



That size boat would need 400ft of 3/8in line and 15ft of 1/4in chain and a Danforth ancor of the correct size. The correct size is one size larger than recommended for your size boat.



Now BEFORE everyone jumps all over my A$$. This recommendation is a max hook up aka Make it happen NOW!



Will other setup's work? Yes they will. But your comming to have fun and not screw around with anchoring up.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to Walmart and buy their biggest donforth style anchor and 4 feet of Gal. chain, 2 shackles and 100 feet of nylon rope. Shouldn't be more than $30.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are coming down then PM SEALARK and get the anchor and chain from him. Pick up a 100' or 200' or rope from LOWES or HOME DEPOT and bring it with you.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Guy's---- I have been in the Bay with a wind that picked up. [About 15mph] 35ft of water.



162 Scout, 350ft of 3/8in line out, 6ft of 5/16in chain, 1 size over on the anchor [Danforth] and still could not hook up. Multiple tries to make sure the anchor wasn't fouled and I DO NOT THROW MY ANCHOR.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What are you saying BOBBY?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That some of the other guys suggestions may not work. 100ft of line is nothing. There are places in the Pass that are 65ft deep.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *X-Shark (2/11/2008)*That some of the other guys suggestions may not work. 100ft of line is nothing. There are places in the Pass that are 65ft deep.


I don't think it will be a good idea to be anchored where the pass is 65 feet. That's the middle of the navigation channel. Not very safe to be at anchor there.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

25' of 1/4" proof coil chain 250'rope. longer chain means less rope and closer holding to your desired anchor.


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks guys i very much appreciate the feedback..



i already know now much more about anchoring than i did before..



I will make it a point to pick up the rope and will pick up the Anchor and Chain from SeaLark as suggested



I'd just as soon buy local, nothing wrong with that...Keep something from the Chinese!!!


----------



## BJW (Oct 1, 2007)

You need to contack SeaLark and see what he has. Don't know if he has collected much lately. Also, check him for rope. Again, just depends upon what he has.


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 18' sea pro and played the anchor game. in the bay its not a big deal you can get away with stupid stuff like a 4lb super hooker and 6' of chain with a decent amout of scope with the rope because you dont care if it slips alittle. the pass and in the gulf is different, you cant slip around the jettys or you'll be part of the jetties and the current if pretty stout when the tide is going. in a week or 2 the sheep head will be on fire at fort pickens and you wont have room to use scope to hold you anchor so you set up will need to be good. i use a 8lb super hooker and 10' of 3/8" chain(roughly $30 for the anchor and $30 for the chain at lowes plus the shackles) the secret to your anchor is the chain don't full around with the lighter stuff, the chain keeps the anchor flat against the bottom and lets the flukes dig in once they bite you aint going any where and can pull up on it if you want. its heavier but sticks, but seriously the chain is the deal dont matter if you got the greatest anchor in the world if the flukes dont stay against the bottom to dig in and "bite" it wont hold the rope will be pulling up on the shaft of the anchor but with chain it pulls on the chain and its weight and not the anchor.

I know this is long winded but this was a valuable lesson i had to learn and can be fustrating especially when you cant hold 400' of rope(not knocking the other guy just not possible with my set up) when you really could use it further out in the gulf. just to say i can usually use 2-1 ratio around fort pickins jettys(40' roughly deep) and not be scared once its bit in.(anyone fishes that steel jettys end knows what I mean!) hope this helps,good luck!


----------



## TravelingHoosier (Jan 19, 2008)

Legalhookin



thanks much, I like the 2x1 rule and will make sure I get enough chain to make a positive hook up..



I probably have 100' of #3 welded link chain in a bucket in my garage..I'm going to get the anchor from SeaLark on here..



I can probably just put a clevis on either end of the # 3 and be good?



thanks again



LH


----------



## Coupe (Jan 7, 2008)

X Shark knows what he is talking about.

Anchor properly so you are not a menace to your self or anyone else. If your anchor slips you could cause problems for other people.

At the blues last year we had a storm come through Friday night. I was anchored (properly) and tied to the pilings behind the convenience store. That "Little Storm" came up unexpectedly strong andanother boatsanchor slipped and he almost hit my boat. My boat was only a few months old.

Could have been a disaster for him!

Dont be the cause brother be the solution!


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

guys ,o me it isn't the anchor as much as THE CHAIN LEADER THAT COUNTS. and of course, general rule of thumb= anchor line should be 5 x the depth.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *todd in the bay (3/1/2008)*guys ,o me it isn't the anchor as much as THE CHAIN LEADER THAT COUNTS. and of course, general rule of thumb= anchor line should be 5 x the depth.


is that mclovin from super bad??


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

i thought the same EXACT thing when i saw that picture.


----------

